# What is the difference between a Ruger Revolver SP101 and GP100?



## ATN082268 (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the difference between a Ruger Revolver SP101 and GP100? Thank you.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Found on another forum:
*If you are talking .357 magnum, capacity and size. GP100 is six shot and much larger. SP101 is five shot but much smaller. GP101 can manage .357 recoil better. SP101 much easier to conceal.*

BIG BROTHER / little brother Ruger GP-100 & SP-101 .357 Mag 
BIG BROTHER / little brother Ruger GP-100 & SP-101 .357 Mag - YouTube


----------

